# Libellen 2012



## Dr. Gediman (25. Apr. 2012)

Ich möchte hiermit mal das Libellenjahr 2012 einleuten.
Es wurden schon vereinzelt die ersten frühen Adonislibellen entdeckt habe ich mir sagen lassen 

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich mir die Zeit genommen einmal sämtliche __ Libellen, die ich im letzten Jahr nur(!) an unserem Teich fotografiert habe zu bestimmen. Und diese werde ich euch einfach mal zeigen.

1) __ Frühe Adonislibelle (Pyrrhosoma nymphula)
 

2) Hufeisen Azurjungfer (Coenagrion puella)
 

3) Große __ Pechlibelle (Ischnura elegans) - nicht wirklich "groß", aber was solls
 

4) Weidenjungfer (Chalcolestes viridis) - schon etwas größer
 

5) __ Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum) - ja ich habe sogar die __ Heidelibellen bestimmen können 
 

6) Blutrote Heidelibelle (Sympetrum sanguineum)
 

7) __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea)
 

8) Braune Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna grandis) - meiner Ansicht nach die schönste Libelle
 

9) Herbst-Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna mixta)
 

10) __ Vierfleck (Libellula quadrimaculata)
 


Und wer jetzt noch denkt (wie ich damals) die __ Gemeine Heidelibelle im Garten zu haben sollte mal hier nachsehen:
http://www.waldschrat-online.de/Heidelibellen.html
und über den Satz "Entgegen ihrem Namen (gemein bedeutet so viel wie "häufig") ist die Gemeine Heidelibelle heutzutage selten geworden." nachdenken.
Danach empfehle ich die eigenen Fotos noch einmal mit der blutroten und großen Heidelibelle zu vergleichen 

Grüße
Leon


----------



## danyvet (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Libellenpicknick :shock

ging leider nicht schärfer in der Eile. Bin froh, dass ich überhaupt die Gelegenheit hatte. Musste noch schnell Objektiv wechseln. Nach dem Foto flog sie davon, weil ich einen Schritt näher kommen wollte...


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Super Dany

Schade das sie nicht ganz scharf wurde, aber mit ein bisserl üben wird es schon.

Meine von heute ist leider auch net perfekt
 

War der erste Schlupf heuer ...


----------



## Garfield (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Abend meine erste Libelle für dieses Jahr gekipst.
Ich tue mich schwer mit der Bestimmung, vielleicht kann ja einer der "Kenner" hier einen Tipp geben.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Jeannot,

sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber es könnte ein __ Plattbauch sein. Einen gerade geschlüpften __ Vierfleck kann ich auch nicht ausschließen, da sich die schwarzen Punkte wohl erst nach dem Schlüpfen entwickeln. Scheint mir aber unwahrscheinlicher zu sein.
Flugzeit würde jedenfalls bei beiden passen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plattbauch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vierfleck

liebe Grüße
Leon


----------



## Garfield (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

weiblicher __ Plattbauch kommt schon ganz gut hin.
__ Vierfleck hatte ich eigentlich ausgeschlossen, die habe ich beim Schlupf gesehen , letztes Jahr.


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,
die erste in diesem Jahr - wie im letzten Jahr auch: eine '__ frühe Adonislibelle'. 

Im letzten Jahr waren sie auf Grund der ungewöhnlich warmen Witterung einen ganzen Monat früher unterwegs.

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe für dieses Jahr auch den ersten Schlupf der Frühen Adonislibelle mehrfach an meinem Teich beobachten können. Das fotografierte Exemplar hatte den Schlupfplatz gerade verlassen und ist noch nicht voll ausgefärbt.

Grüße aus dem Rheinland 

Gerd


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

ich hab heute auch eine beim Dinner erwischt. Leider auch unscharf - Nahlinse, frei Hand, Wind und.....schnell, schnell  

Dafür ist aber das anschließende Bild besser geworden. 
Es ist einfach schön, dass endlich wieder Leben in die "Bude" kommt.


----------



## b**star (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellen*

Mein Teich wird morgen erst drei Wochen alt,
aber man kann schon die ersten Bewohner beobachten.

So ein Teich ist wirklich ein kleines Paradies. 

Grüße Bio


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

hab eben auch eine erwischt, allerdings leider schlechte Qualität, weil aus 3 metern Entfernung mit Handy un dann Ausschnitt vergrössert....


----------



## Conny (11. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

bei uns sind auch schon einige Arten auf den Flügeln.
__ Frühe Adonislibelle, __ Vierfleck, Hufeisen-Azurjungfer.
Und leider sind auch Fehlschlupfe zu beobachten.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

da hab ich sie nochmal etwas besser erwischt


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Suchbild, oder......Alle Mann antreten und der Reihe nach aufstellen......


----------



## Connemara (11. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

...und wo sind die Libellen hier????

will auch


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Liebe Libellenfreunde!

Ich bin durch einen anderen Thread gerade auf diese großartige HP gestoßen, der Autor ist sogar Mitglied hier in unserem Forum 

Offenbar ist sie schon seit Ende 2010 online. Wieso ich sie bisher noch nicht entdeckt hab, ist mir unklar


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Schau mal hier ...

Muß Dir wohl entgangen sein :knuddel


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

oh 
naja, weißt eh, November ist so eine Zeit, in der ich nicht so oft im Forum bin


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

übrigens hab ich eh gleich ein paar Fragen zu Libellen:

Ich hab heuer zum ersten Mal Libellenlarvenleichen. Es waren bereits 3, eine Königslibellenlarve und 2 Vierflecklarven (sag ich jetzt mal, weil das die einzigen plattbäuchigen bei mir sind).
Habt ihr sowas auch schon mal beobachtet?

Und noch etwas komisches: normalerweise schlüpfen Königslibellen in den Abendstunden, dieses Wochenende sind 4 glz. geschlüpft mitten untertags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein!!! Außerdem sind sie noch nie so früh im Jahr geschlüpft.
Seltsam, heuer...

Und noch eine dritte Merkwürdigkeit:
Ebenfalls dieses Wochenende ist ein __ Vierfleck geschlüpft und hat sich den ganzen Tag nicht von der Schlupfstelle fortbewegt. Ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Normalerweise passiert sowas, wenn die Flügel beim Schlupf beschädigt wurden o.ä. Aber diese sah ganz normal aus. Nur am Ende des Tages wirkte sie leicht vertrocknet. Hab sie dann aber nicht mehr gesehen, weil es regnete und der Wind ziemlich stark wehte.
Vielleicht war sie aufgrund der Kälte so träge??


----------



## Conny (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

bist du dir sicher, dass es Leichen waren?
Bei uns ist die Reihenfolge dieses Jahr auch etwas anders als sonst, 
ich denke, das hängt einfach auch mit dem Wetter zusammen.
Andreas weiß da vll mehr, bei ihm laufen die Infos aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum zusammen.
Dass eine voll entwickelte Libelle noch bis zum Morgen hängen bleibt, sehe ich oft. 
Manchmal ist es abends einfach schon wieder zu kalt oder zu windig, um zu starten.
Bei schlechtem Wetter können die __ Großlibellen auch einige Tage auf den Bäumen ausharren. Dauert es zu lange verhungern sie.
Bei uns sind die __ Vierfleck alle recht spät am Tag aus dem Wasser und haben auch sehr unterschiedlich gebraucht, um zu __ fliegen.


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ahso, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ja, es waren definitiv Leichen, denn die Larven sind am Rücken im Wasser an der Oberfläche getrieben.
Der __ Vierfleck, der so lange am selben Fleck saß, war keine Leiche. Zumindest nicht, solange ich ihn beobachtet habe. Irgendwann aber war er weg - entweder weggeflogen oder vom Winde verweht. Und ja, es war kalt an diesem Tag. Das vergangene Wochenende waren ja die Eisheiligen und die haben bei uns ordentlich abgekühlt. Die Tage davor hats schon an die 30°C gehabt.
Bei mir schlüpfen die Vierflecks meist in der Früh und starten dann am frühen Vormittag weg und die Königslibellen schlüpfen eigentlich alle immer erst nach Sonnenuntergang. Ich hab eh Fotos vom Schlupf in der prallen Sonne, aber daheim...


----------



## Lycopus (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Zu Libellenleichen - habe vor 5 Wochen meinen Teich erneuern müssen nachdem er undicht geworden ist. Also alle Pflanzen , alles Bodensubstrat (Lehm und Laubmoder raus) - habe außer 2 toten keine einzige Libellenlarve - auch keine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer gefunden, die sonst alljährlich fast überhand nehmen - können wohl nur erfroren sein im letzten strengen Winter!

Foto anbei meine erste Gartenlibelle dieses Jahr! sitzt bei 13°C verfroren in einer Schöllkrautstaude und giert nach Wärme und Sonne .... 

schönen Abend noch!
Rainer


----------



## nik (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

momentan ist es auch eher trist, aber das Bild ist von gestern oder vorgestern.
 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Ja, ich denke auch das das kalte Wetter den Libellen momentan zu schaffen macht.

Allerdings im Teich habe ich an den letzten warmen Tagen Großlibellenlarven gesehen, sehr weit oben, fast an der Wasseroberfläche und heute konnte ich sogar eine fotografieren ...

Sie saß in ca. 20-25cm Tiefe
 
war net leicht sie scharf zu bekommen


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, 

nach den eisigen Nachttemperaturen letzte Nacht kommen sie doch 

 


die Spatzen sind dann auch immer leider zur Stelle


----------



## gappakoenig (18. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Habe heute endlich mal mehrere Libellen vor die Linse bekommen!

V. G. 

Gerd


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Gerd, 
toll was bei dir schon so unterwegs ist. 

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hab gestern zu meiner Verwunderung auch eine Großlibellenlarve im Teich entdeckt bekam gleich mal einen Wurm


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

..unsre sind sogar Handzahm


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus

Heute habe ich den ersten __ Vierfleck 2012 ablichten können ...

Der Vierfleck kam gegen 10:00 Uhr vorbei und duellierte sich mit einem Zweiten um den Teich.


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Nachdem mich dieser Genosse gestern total verschaukelt hat als ich ihn fotografieren wollte - er auf die eine Seite vom Teich, ich hinterher, kaum die Kamera im Anschlag fliegt er auf die andere Seite. Ich wieder hinterher.....usw. usw....hin und her... - war er heute mein bester Kumpel.
Lag aber vielleicht daran, dass er gute Laune hatte weil öfter mal eine nette Dame zum Begatten
vorbei geschaut hatte.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Meine Güte habt Ihr wieder schöne Libellen im Garten!

Nun ist es auch endlich bei uns so weit und frühe Adonislibellen und Hufeisen-Azurjungfern sind aufgetaucht 
Aaaaber noch viel interessanter ist dieses Exemplar. Leider war sie äußerst scheu und ich konnte deshalb kein besseres Foto hinbekommen.
Ich muss sie hier aber unbedingt reinstellen, da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, um welche Art es sich hier handelt.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, eine solche Libelle schonmal gesehen zu haben, sie glänzt fast wie eine Weidenjungfer und ist aber geformt wie eine Heidelibelle. Also worum handelt es sich?


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

mit fehlt etwas die Schärfe und die Größenverhälnisse.
Es könnte sich um eine Falkenlibelle  handeln.


----------



## gappakoenig (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

Conny hat mit Falkenlibelle recht. Es ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Gemeine Smaragdlibelle  - sehr schwer zu fotografieren, weil sie sich sehr selten niederlassen.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

.....ääääääääääähhhh, irgendwie habe ich wohl das falsche Smily erwischt! Dafür noch ein paar neue Libellenfotos!

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## VolkerN (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

das erste der Bilder ist ja absolut genial 

Ich hab vom Wochenende auch noch eins beizusteuern


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

habe gerade eben eine noch nie gesehene Libelle am Teich entdeckt.. hab geforscht.. es ist die gebänderte Prachtlibelle...    hat nen interessanten Flugstil....  eher wie ein Schmetterling... wunderschönes Tier.. ich hoffe, sie kommt öfter...


----------



## gappakoenig (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Lucy79,

Prachtlibellen begeistern auch mich immer wieder. Es gibt in unserer Region nur 2 Arten. Die verwandte Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (Männchen) kannst Du im Vorbeitrag von  Volker auf seinem schönen Foto bewundern. 
Bis Deine Gebänderte Prachtlibelle wieder bei Dir erscheint, schicke ich Dir für die Zwischenzeit ein Bild mit Paarungsrad von dieser Libelle aus dem letzten Jahr.

Viele Grüße 

Gerd


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ihr,

wollt ihr mich denn nur ärgern 
ich habe noch nie eine live erlebt und ihr stellt so tolle Bilder ein 
Aber dieses Jahr werde ich auch auf die Suche gehen


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie eine live erlebt und ihr stellt so tolle Bilder ein



Conny mach Dir nichts draus ... geht mir ähnlich. Als Kind habe ich die letzte Libelle in Natura gesehen.

Ich genieße einfach die wunderschönen Bilder ...

Macht weiter so ... damit auch ich mal eine ausgefallene Libelle zu Gesicht bekomme 

Mandy


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Conny mach Dir nichts draus ... geht mir ähnlich. Als Kind habe ich die letzte Libelle in Natura gesehen.
> Mandy



Hallo Mandy,

da habe ich mich nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt 
Ich sehe jeden Tag Libellen bei uns am Teich,
aber eine Prachtlibelle habe ich nur einmal ganz kurz auf der Durchreise gesehen.


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

ich hoffe auf Nachwuchs der Prachtlibelle... alles andre an Libellen vermehrt sich bei uns gut....  aber so einige Prachtlibellen wären echt toll


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Na toll conny, da haste schon mehr gesehen als ich . . . in den letzten jahren kam vll 2x im jahr eine libelle an meinem teich vorbei. und hier liegt die betonung bei vorbei  richtig von nahen,liegt das schon 25-30jahre zurück. . . leider.


----------



## Slayer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Heute kam auch bei uns die erste Libelle (Blaupfeil) an.

VG Enrico


----------



## Dr. Gediman (23. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit fehlt etwas die Schärfe und die Größenverhälnisse.
> Es könnte sich um eine Falkenlibelle  handeln.


Ja, ich hätte euch gerne ein besseres Bild geliefert, wenn sie nicht weg geflogen wäre 


gappakoenig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Conny hat mit Falkenlibelle recht. Es ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Gemeine Smaragdlibelle  - sehr schwer zu fotografieren, weil sie sich sehr selten niederlassen.
> 
> ...


Ja das mit dem selten hinsetzten passt sehr gut. Ich hab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde gewartet, bis sie sich hingesetzt hat xD

Danke euch beiden, diese Libelle scheint es zu sein. Ich selber hätte vorher gedacht, dass es sich um die glänzende Smaragdlibelle handelt, aber das kommt von der Flugzeit nicht so gut hin. 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Conny mach Dir nichts draus ... geht mir ähnlich. Als Kind habe ich die letzte Libelle in Natura gesehen.
> 
> Ich genieße einfach die wunderschönen Bilder ...
> 
> ...


Hehe, ich kenne das. Letztes Jahr habe ich die Blauflügel Libelle gesehen, aber nur sehr kurz und deshalb war mir ein Foto leider vergönnt :/

Ähnlich sah es am letzten Montag aus. Obwohl ich mindestens zwei Vierflecke gesehen habe, konnte ich sie nicht fotografieren 
Oft wurden sie einfach von den __ Kleinlibellen verscheucht :evil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi,

bei mir sind gestern afrikanische Einwanderer am Teich aufgetaucht (leider ließen sie sich noch nicht knipsen)

Feuerlibellen (Crocothemis erythraea)

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Frank, und wo bleiben die Bilder 
will nicht wird in so einem Fall nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2012)

* Libellen "erwischt"*

Hallo!

Habe gerade 2 Libellenpäärchen erwischt die sich zum paaren auf meine Terrasse zurück gezogen haben. Ich dachte das wäre ein Bild wert.


----------



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke für`s verschieben, das hatte ich übersehen!


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

mal endlich was anderes, nicht immer nur die __ frühe Adonislibelle
Eine __ Vierflecklibelle.

petra


----------



## StefanBO (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade auch mal Große __ Pechlibelle und __ Vierfleck fotogafiert - glaube ich  Und ein paar Vierbeiner, aber das sind Grasfroschkaulquappen, die nicht hierhin passen


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Wir haben jetzt gerade eine Libellen-Invasion - lauter __ Vierfleck-Libellen (und auch die blauen und noch rote, aber ich kenn mich da nicht so aus).
Und die zoffen sich! Das knallt richtig, wenn die zusammenstoßen :shock.
So viele habe ich in den ganzen Jahren zusammen nicht gesehen!


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hatte ich mal das Glück, einer Großlibellenlarve bei einer ihrer Häutungen zuschauen zu können. 
Ich hatte mich in letzter Zeit schon sehr über all die 'leeren' Libellenlarven in meinem Teich gewundert und befürchtete schon ein Larvensterben 
Erst nach einiger Recherche bin ich drauf gekommen, dass die Libellenlarven einen nicht mitwachsenden Chitinpanzer haben und sich deshalb - im Laufe ihres Wachstums -  häuten müssen, bevor sie ihre Verwandlung in eine Libelle machen können
Leider sind die Fotos alle völlig in die Hose gegangen (zu viele Spiegelungen), aber was ich besonders interessant fand, kann man auch auf meinem miesen Foto erkennen...aus der fast schwarzen 'alten' Larve schlüpft eine grasgrüne...die erst später nachdunkelt.
Vielleicht hat jemand ja bessere Fotos dieses Prozesses da...ich fänd es gut, auch diesen Teil der Entwicklung dieser schönen Tiere mal dazustellen.
petra


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus Petra

Konnte ich leider noch nie beobachten, des halb ein großes Dankeschön für dein Dokufoto 

Ich kann leider nur mit normalen Larvenbilder dienen


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

eine der schönsten Libellenarten: Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx virgo)


     

nur ned bei mir am Teich - die seh ich leider nur an bestimmten Stellen (geheim ) wenn ich mit dem Hund laufen geh


----------



## pema (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Mitch,
ein wunderschönes Tier und schöne Fotos

petra


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Petra,


du brauchst dich aber mit deinen klasse Bildern auch ned hinter dem Ofen verstecken


----------



## teichfangronau (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal ein Foto beisteuern, ich denke ein __ Vierfleck.

Gruß aus dem Münsterland
Conrad


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hab heute auch endlich mal 2 Libellen "erwischt".


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

ich hab auch schon eine Libelle "eingefangen", weiß wer, was das für eine ist?


----------



## pema (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
heute mal Frau 'kleine __ Pechlibelle' bei der Eiablage und der dazugehörende Herr in Wachstellung

petra

Hallo Suni,
deine konnte ich leider nicht bestimmen


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus Suni

Leider kann ich deine Libelle nicht bestimmen ...

Aber ... Schau mal da rein ...


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke! Laut deinem Link hab ich eine gemeine Teichjungfer


----------



## paulkawuppke (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Heute war schwer was los am Teich!
Neben den Libellen freuen sich auch zahlreiche Singvögel am Wasser.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus Paul

Du hast einen Bluthänfling am Teich fotografiert


----------



## paulkawuppke (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Helmut

Ich hätte auf Birkenzeisig getippt 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gappakoenig (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

schöne Bilder vom Libellenleben am Teich.  Ich habe auch noch einige Exemplare erwischt!


----------



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Habe auch eine "abgeschossen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Am Wochenende erwischt, richtig lange auf der Lauer gelegen dafür


----------



## Gunnar (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

_Hallo Leute.

  Ist doch immer wieder beeindruckend, was hier für tolle Bilder und Beschreibungen eingestellt werden. Es macht wirklich Spaß dieses tolle Forum anzuschauen._ _

  Ich habe am Wochenende auch ein Exemplar abgelichtet. Ist, so glaube ich eine Heidelibelle._ _

  Schaut euch mal die Flügel an!_


----------



## Limnos (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi

Mit Großlibellenbildern kann ich noch nicht dienen, aber ein paar __ Kleinlibellen waren so nett, mir Modell zu stehen.

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Libellen/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dachfrosch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

WOW! Wie fotografiert man denn eine Libelle im Flug? Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Moin Suni,
ICH hatte mich auf die Lauer gelegt, nachdem ich sie über'm Teich hatte kreisen sehen.
Gefühlte 200 Bilder, die nix waren, gute Stunde später, ....
Königslibellen sind sog. "Dauerflieger", und stehen vll. mal 1,5 sec. an der gleichen Stelle in der Luft... in die richtige Richtung (Flugrichtung) geschwenkt und auch ein wenig Glück gehabt, so ist mein Foto entstanden


----------



## paulkawuppke (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Allmählich tut sich auch was an Land...


----------



## Winnie62 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hiho

als Pfützeneigner bin ich auch scharf auf zugewandertes............

Aber, meine Pfütze steht mitten in Hannover/ __ Linden. __ Frösche und Lurche werden den Weg bis zu meiner Pfütze nicht finden.......sie müßten klingeln, Türen öffnen wenns summt usw.
Das kriegen die Dumpfbacken aber nicht hin. :smoki

Ich halte ja über den Sommer Fischies in meinem Pfützchen, wünsche mir aber auch mal ne Libelle. 

Letzten Sommer hab ich EINE erwischt bei mir. 

Das Problem wird sein, das sie über 4stöckige Altbauten müssen, die ganz gut mit Mauerseglern besetzt sind.

Also gibts hier *Großstädter* die da Erfahrung mit haben?

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

diesmal möchte ich 2 in meiner  Region in NRW sehr seltene Libellen vorstellen. Ich konnte mein Glück kaum fassen, als ich sie beobachtete und auch noch fotografieren konnte. 
Diese Libellen waren allerdings nicht an unserem Teich zu entdecken:

Zierliche Moosjungfer und Große Moosjungfer

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland 

Gerd


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit 2 Königslibellen bei ihren letzten Schlupf zu beobachten und habe für Euch ein paar schöne Bilder machen können, schaut mal...

Die Libelle war schon fertig geschlüpft und ist  ca. 1 Stunde später losgeflogen...


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Bei der zweiten Libelle konnte man schön den Schlupf und die Entwicklung der Flügel beobachten....hier die Foto´s....Beide sind nun davon geflogen, aber ich hoffe das ich sie bald wieder an meinem Teich sichten kann


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Wahnsinnsbilder ... 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke, war auch sehr schön anzusehen.


----------



## Connemara (3. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Wow...was für tolle Bilder...so etwas möchte ich auch mal beobachten!

Hier eins aus meinem Garten....mehr folgen 

ein Plattbauchweibchen (würde ich sagen)


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

...mir fehlen die Worte, absolute Hammerbilder!!


----------



## gappakoenig (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

....die __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer schlüpfte heute an unserem Teich. Vor ihrem Abflug wechselte sie mehrfach ihren Ansitz, blieb ab immer noch in unserem Garten!

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## elkop (15. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

meine libellenleiter wird fleißig genützt, wie man sieht


----------



## Engelfee (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Heute Nacht, kurz vor Mitternacht, hatte ich das Glück, einer Libelle beim Schlüpfen zuzuschauen....

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, um welche es sich handelt?

Danke schön


----------



## danyvet (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Engelfee,

ich glaube fast, dass es sich um eine Geisterlibelle  (Boyeria irene) handelt, denn ich meine, dass man den typischen gelben Fleck am 8. Segment des Abdomens erkennen kann. Auch der ziemlich eckige Kopf würde dazu passen.
Ich hatte so eine erst einmal bei mir gesehen


----------



## Engelfee (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Dani,

also von der Libellenlarve aus könnte es wirklich eine sein.....

Ich hab fast nur solche Libellen im Teich (Miniteich).....die nächste ist schon am __ Schilfrohr, die wird diese Nacht schlüpfen....

Danke schön!

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## Garfield (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

Ein paar Bildchen vom WE, hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Stoer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

einfache tolle Libellenfotos.
Mir ist leider noch kein Foto geglückt,denn es läuft in der Regel immer folgendermaßen ab:#

*Bin ich mit Fotoapparat da, sind die Libellen weg !*


----------



## Garfield (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi,

wenn ich's als Aquarianer noch nicht gelernt hätte, als Libellen-und Naturfotograf lernt man es todsicher :
Geduld
Also, zusehen wo sie rumschwirren, die meisten haben so ihre Plätze , wo sie immer wieder hinkommen, und dann langsam hinpirschen, optimalerweise schon mit dem Fotoapparat vor dem Gesicht, um keine grossartigen Gesten mehr zu machen.
Und nicht verzweifeln, wenn sie weg fliegt, die Möglichkeit besteht durchaus, dass sie genau an den Platz wiederkommt.

Wünsche dann viel Spass bei der Pirsch.


----------



## bilderzaehler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Stoer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einfache tolle Libellenfotos.
> Mir ist leider noch kein Foto geglückt,denn es läuft in der Regel immer folgendermaßen ab:#
> ...



Peter,

einfach früher aufstehen  

In der Früh sind Insekten noch starr und zudem noch wunderbar dekorativ mit Tau benetzt.

 Thomas


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Also mein Vierfleckmann hat schon auch so seine Stammplätze, die er immer wieder anfliegt. Nur hatte ich bisher noch nicht die Muße, mich so lange hinzustellen, dass ich ein schönes Foto machen kann


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo 

lange Brennweiten erleichtern das Anschleichen natürlich, 
auch muss man unterscheiden, will man ein schlafendes Insekt oder eines im prallen Leben,
aber immer gilt ohne Schweiß keinen Preis.

 

@Dany du kannst dich auch setzen  
@Traude ich weiß, wie aufregend und spannend es ist, einen Libellenschlupf zu beobachten und zu fotografieren, aber hast du schon mal überlegt, ob es sooo gut ist dabei ständig geblitzt zu werden?
Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf sein, sondern nur etwas sensiblisieren.


----------



## gappakoenig (20. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

..........hier lohnte sich das Anschleichen an die Große __ Pechlibelle (Weibchen), die häufig unterschiedlich gefärbt sind. Bei diesem grünen Exemplar reizten mich mal wieder diese Augen!

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## elkop (20. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

leider habe ich nur die roten erwischt. die blaue ist wesentlich kamerascheuer


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (21. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Engelfee schrieb:


> Heute Nacht, kurz vor Mitternacht, hatte ich das Glück, einer Libelle beim Schlüpfen zuzuschauen....
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, um welche es sich handelt?
> 
> Danke schön




Hallo Engelfee, 

hier schlüpft ein Männchen Aeshna cyanea (__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer). 
Boyeria an deinem Teich wäre eine kleine Sensation!

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## danyvet (21. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

hm, warum hat die dann den gelben Punkt? Bei mir war, wie gesagt, auch mal so eine, die sah ganz anders aus, als die anderen und war viel dunkler und hatte eben diesen Punkt. Können die A. cyaneas sich als B. irene tarnen??


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Ich hatte heute Besuch von einer großen __ Königslibelle. Mein Teich scheint ihr sehr gut gefallen zu haben - sie hat gleich mal ihre Eier abgelegt


----------



## Engelfee (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Conny:



> @Traude ich weiß, wie aufregend und spannend es ist, einen Libellenschlupf zu beobachten und zu fotografieren, aber hast du schon mal überlegt, ob es sooo gut ist dabei ständig geblitzt zu werden?



Conny, wer bei mir im Teich lebt, muß damit leben  

Nein, im Ernst, ich hab mir das auch überlegt - aber das war halt mein erster Schlupf und der gute hat es sicherlich gut überstanden, weil er war morgens nicht mehr da  Die anderen dürfen jetzt ohne Heidi-Klum-Beleuchtung erscheinen 





> hier schlüpft ein Männchen Aeshna cyanea (__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer).
> Boyeria an deinem Teich wäre eine kleine Sensation!



Andreas, beim Stöbern über Libellenschlupfseiten bin ich auch schon drauf gestoßen, daß es die Mosaikjungfer ist. Aber woher  weißt Du, daß das ein Männchen ist? 


Wieso werden hier lauter Schlupf am Tage gezeigt und meine finden immer mitten in der Nacht statt (ja wirklich um Mitternacht?). Schlüpfen die einzelnen Arten zu bestimmten Tageszeiten?

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## Garfield (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi,

wie sieht es mengenmässig bei euch aus ?
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass dieses Jahr wesentlich weniger Libellen bei mir schlüpfen als letztes Jahr.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur sehr wenige Exuvien gefunden.


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

@Traude: in meinem schlauen Libellenführer steht, dass die Königslibellen am Abend schlüpfen. Hab ich bei mir auch so beobachtet


----------



## gappakoenig (26. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

diese Große __ Königslibelle schlüpfte abweichend vom Libellenführer tatsächlich am Tag. Inzwischen tauchen die erwachsenen Exemplare an unserem Teich auf und sorgen für Nachwuchs. Das eierlegende Weibchen ließ sich gut fotografieren, das Männchen erwischte ich nur für einen Augenblick, denn es war immer in Bewegung.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

eine einzige, die mitten untertags schlüpfte, hatte ich auch. Aber das war eine einzige in den letzten 3 Jahren (soweit ich es beobachten konnte) von insgesamt sicher 30 oder mehr. Die hat wohl verschlafen


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus

Heute entdeckte ich am Mini-__ Rohrkolben diese Exuvie
 

Kurze Zeit später fand ich dann vermutlich die dazugehörige Libelle
 
Ein __ Vierfleck-Männchen

Auch kam diese Blauflügel Prachtlibelle
 
vorbei, ein Weibchen


----------



## bilderzaehler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Gestern mittag in größter Hitze . . . Blaupfeil ¿ (Ironie) . . . da konnte es einer nicht abwarten . . . und ich noch mitten in den Arbeiten an der Pfütze.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36172

Ins Haus gewetzt . . . Kamera geschnappt . . . drauf war das EF 70-200/4 mit Zwischenring 12 mm . . . das ist bei rausgekommen  Als ich das Makro holen wollte, war das Motiv weg :shock

Erst eben am Rechner hab ich noch den kleinen grünen Hüpfer unter der Libelle entdeckt 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi!

Ich hab dies Foto zwar schon im Makro 2012 hochgeladen, aber vielleicht findet sich hier ein Libellenfan, der mir ihren Namen verraten kann?
lg Ina


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina,
das dürfte die grün-blaue Mosaikjungfer sein...


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus Thomas

Es dürfte sich bei deinem Exemplar um einen "Orthetrum coerulescens" – Kleiner Blaupfeil handeln ...


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

wieder schöne und z.T. seltende Libellenbilder!

Ich hatte vorgestern das Glück, ein Granatauge zu erwischen. Dachte erst an Pechlibellen - dann sah ich aber in der Vergrößerung die roten Augen.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

@Birgit,

wenn Du mit grün-blaue Mosaikjungfer die *Grüne Mosaikjungfer *gemeint hast, hast Du m. E. die richtige Bestimmung getroffen. 

@Ina, 

die Grüne Mosaikjungfer ist sehr selten geworden und ihr Lebensraum wird von der __ Krebsschere bestimmt, die als Pflanze in den Teichen immer seltener zu finden ist. Diese Krebsschere ist m. E. auf dem Bild gut zu erkennen und die Libelle legt dort, wie in der Literatur beschreiben, auch Ihre Eier ab. 

Ich selbst habe leider noch keine gesehen! Mir fehlt in unserer Nähe der Teich mit der Krebsschere.

@Thomas,

die von Helmut als Kleiner Blaupfeil erkannte Libelle ist in unserer Region auch nicht gerade häufig. 

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Gerd!

Danke für Deine Info! Ich hatte das vermutet, da ich neulich gelesen habe, dass die grüne Mosaikjungfer die __ Krebsschere braucht und weil ich diese Libelle heut zum ersten Mal bei mir gesehen habe (die Krebsschere wohnt bei mir auch erst seit ca. 2 Wochen). Wobei ich letztes Jahr ebenso große Libellen beim Schlüpfen geknipst habe (Foto gibts in meinem Album), welche aber nicht so farbintensiv sind und von Experten hier als große __ Königslibelle identifiziert wurden.
lg Ina


----------



## StefanBO (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina,

ja, das sieht für mich (als Laie ) sehr nach einem Weibchen der großen __ Königslibelle aus.

Libellen sind nach dem Schlüpfen (meist?) noch nicht ausgefärbt, sondern zunächst blässlich. Manche Arten können sich sogar noch umfärben.

Jedenfalls eindeutig kein Weibchen der grünen Mosaikjungfer 
BTW, bei uns in Nordrhein-Westfalen gibt es diese seltene Art schon nicht mehr, sie kommt nur in den nördlichen Bundesländern vor. Also hast du vielleicht noch Chancen 

Nachtrag:
Vermutlich eher doch nicht - aber lies selbst:
Verbreitung der Grünen Mosaikjungfer

Messtischblattbestimmung


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Stefan!

Welche meinst Du jetzt? Die auf der __ Krebsschere hier oben oder die in meinem Album?

lg Ina


----------



## StefanBO (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina,

ich meine die Libelle auf der __ Krebsschere hier. Die hat keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit einem Weibchen der Grünen Mosaikjungfer.

Siehe z.B. die Beschreibung und die Fotos des Weibchens bei Wikipedia.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

tja nun bin ich ganz verwirrt....gerd war da anderer meinung. sie sehen sich ja auch etwas ähnlich und meine war sehr farbintensiv heute..

lg ina


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

diese Dame war gestern bei mir zu Gast - eine __ Königslibelle ?
Im Vordergrund sieht man noch eine Larve- schlüpft da noch was oder ist das nur noch Hülle ?
Wie lange brauchen denn Libellen zum schlüpfen ?


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd!
> 
> Danke für Deine Info! Ich hatte das vermutet, da ich neulich gelesen habe, dass die grüne Mosaikjungfer die __ Krebsschere braucht und weil ich diese Libelle heut zum ersten Mal bei mir gesehen habe (die Krebsschere wohnt bei mir auch erst seit ca. 2 Wochen). Wobei ich letztes Jahr ebenso große Libellen beim Schlüpfen geknipst habe (Foto gibts in meinem Album), welche aber nicht so farbintensiv sind und von Experten hier als große __ Königslibelle identifiziert wurden.
> lg Ina



Hallo Ina,

leider hast du auch in diesem Jahr keine Grüne Mosaikjungfer, sondern ein Weibchen von Anax imperator (Große Königslibelle) bei der Eiablage fotografiert.


LG Andreas

p.s. gern dürft ihr mich auf neue Bestimmungsanfragen hinweisen. Ich versuche euch dann zeitnah zu unterstützen.


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> diese Dame war gestern bei mir zu Gast - eine __ Königslibelle ?
> Im Vordergrund sieht man noch eine Larve- schlüpft da noch was oder ist das nur noch Hülle ?
> Wie lange brauchen denn Libellen zum schlüpfen ?




Hallo Ina, 

die Dame ist völlig richtig von dir benannt worden. Es ist die __ Große Königslibelle. 

Die Larve ist wohl keine Larve mehr, es ist die leere Hülle, welche man Exuvie nennt. Die Art kann ich dir so nicht sagen, jedoch sollte es sich um ein ähnlich großes Tier handeln. Auf jeden Fall eine Libelle aus der Familie der Edellibellen (Aeshnidae) zu denen die Mosaikjungfern und die Königslibellen zählen.

Bei schönem Wetter dauert der Schlupfvorgang einer Edellibelle in etwa 3 bis 4 Stunden. Der Schlupf von Flussjungfern nur knapp eine Stunde. 

Du möchtest mehr Infos zum Schlupf von Libellen?  

LG Andreas


----------



## Connemara (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

@ Gerd: ja, die meine ich


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> diese Große __ Königslibelle schlüpfte abweichend vom Libellenführer tatsächlich am Tag. Inzwischen tauchen die erwachsenen Exemplare an unserem Teich auf und sorgen für Nachwuchs. Das eierlegende Weibchen ließ sich gut fotografieren, das Männchen erwischte ich nur für einen Augenblick, denn es war immer in Bewegung.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Gerd




Hallo Gerd und natürlich auch hallo an alle anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer, 

solch Libellenführer sind gut, jedoch beschreiben sie nur die Regelfälle. Da Libellen diese Bücher aber gar nicht lesen können, machen sie hin und wieder etwas ganz anders als beschrieben 
Schlüpfende Libellen kann man mit etwas Glück zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit finden.

LG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Engelfee schrieb:


> Andreas, beim Stöbern über Libellenschlupfseiten bin ich auch schon drauf gestoßen, daß es die Mosaikjungfer ist. Aber woher  weißt Du, daß das ein Männchen ist?
> 
> 
> Wieso werden hier lauter Schlupf am Tage gezeigt und meine finden immer mitten in der Nacht statt (ja wirklich um Mitternacht?). Schlüpfen die einzelnen Arten zu bestimmten Tageszeiten?
> ...



Hallo Traudel, 

die Bestimmung des Geschlechts einer Libelle ist gar nicht so sehr schwierig, da Libellen ja ziemlich groß sind. Einen Versuch die Trennung der Geschlechter zu erklären, kannst du meinem Libellen-Blog entnehmen.

Kurz vor diesem Beitrag bin ich bereits auf die Frage nach den Uhrzeiten schlüpfender Libelle eingegangen. Meist schlüpfen sie morgens.

LG Andreas


----------



## gappakoenig (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Guten Morgen,

danke an alle Teilnehmer an der Diskussion über die Grüne Mosaikjungfer, die ich mit meiner unzutreffenden Bestimmung auslöste. Ich habe eine Menge dazugelernt. Gut, dass es dieses Forum gibt.

@Ina, 

ich habe mich leider geirrt (da war wohl bei mir eher der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens). Die vielen sehr interessanten Informationen sind absolut zutreffend und schlüssig.  Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich hier in NRW noch kein Exemplar gesehen habe und wohl leider auch nicht sehen werde.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Gerd!  ist ja nicht so schlimm! Schade nur, dass man die Mosaikjungfer hierzulande nicht mehr sieht.

Hallo Andreas! Danke für die ausführlichen Infos!  Vielleicht kannst Du mal zwei Fotos der beiden Arten nebeneinander einstellen? Mir macht das Vergleichen beim hin- und her Switchen zwischen Wiki und meinen Fotos etwas Schwierigkeiten, da man die feinen Zeicnungen nur im Direktvergleich unterscheiden kann...
hier noch mal zwei Schlüpf-Bilder von 2011 und eines von 2012: was sind das für welche?


lg Ina


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina, 

das erste Foto zeigt ein Männchen, das zweite und dritte Foto ein Weibchen Aeshna cyanae- __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. 

Nun zur Unterscheidung von Große Königlibelle und Grüne Mosikjungfer. Leider habe ich noch immer kein aussagekräftiges Foto vom Weibchen der Grünen Mosaikjungfer. Auffallend aber ist Mitteleuropa ihr Verhalten bei der Eiablage. Die Weibchen von Aeshna viridis ihre Eier in die Mitte einer Krebsscherenpflanze. Im Schutz dieser Pflanze wachsen auch die Larven heran. So sind die Larven dort relativ sicher vor den meisten Fischen.

Die Große __ Königslibelle bevorzugt flach auf dem Wasser schwimmendes oder gar unter dem Wasser schwimmendes Pflanzenmaterial. 

Hier nun 2 bescheidende Fotos eines Weibchens Grüne Mosaikjungfer, einmal im Flug, einmal beim Schlupf sowie ein eierlegendes Weibchen __ Große Königslibelle. 

Achte auf die beiden "Schulterflecken" (Antehumeralstreifen) oben auf der Brust zwischen Kopf und der Flügel. Diese Antehumeralstreifen fehlen bei den Königslibellen gänzlich. 

LG Andreas


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

na dann fasse ich nochmal zusammen:  Mein Foto in Beitrag #106 zeigt eine Große __ Königslibelle bei der Eiablage mitten in der __ Krebsschere. Die Krebsschere ist neu hier und diese (ich sag mal knalltürkise nichtgestreifte) Libelle nun auch.
 Und die Fotos aus meinem Beitrag #123 (mit den gestreiften Libellen) zeigen diesjährige und letztjährige Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern, obwohl die eigentlich Krebsscheren brauchen und es bei mir da noch keine gab??
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Und deren Bestand geht so sehr zurück, dass icj in Brandenburg noch Glück habe?

Sorry wenn ich etwas begriffstutzig wirke, aber ich hab nun mal wenig Ahnung von Libellenarten.
LG Ina


----------



## hansa (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



ina1912 schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?



Fast! 
Die erste ist wie schon gesagt wurde eine weibliche __ Königslibelle (_Anax imperator_), die anderen sind Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern (_Aeshna cyanea_), nicht  die sehr seltene Grüne Mosaikjungfer (_Aeshna viridis_)  - die beiden bei dir vorkommenden Arten sind glücklicherweise noch nicht so selten und sicher die häufigsten Grosslibellen in Mitteleuropa.
Auch hier fühlt sich die Königslibelle wohl.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Aaaah! Jetzt! Es gibt die Blaugrüne und die Grüne!!! Das war mir nicht klar. Verwirrend daran ist nur, dass die, die blaugrün ist, keine der beiden ist, sondern die Große __ Königslibelle  
 Ich hoffe, ich erkenne eine Grüne, wenn ich sie mal sehe....

lg ina


----------



## Gladiator (4. Juli 2012)

*Libelle beim Eierablegen*

Da hab ich ne Kamera bekommen, und da gibts schon was tolles zum Knipsen, und mit dem Zoom ists auch noch schön gekommen 

Das schönste Foto!
(2 Schöne Sachen auf einem Bild)
 

Das Wizigste Foto! 
(Die Libelle flitzt mit einem Schwimmfarn unter den Füssen umher)
 



 

 

 


Hab nie gewusst das eine Libelle weiss wie man einen Schwimmfarn steuert, und sogar ein bisschen rumfahren kann, super motor diese Flügel...

Und dass sie bei der Seerose Eier legt, das sieht schon super aus, hat sie bestimmt für mich gemacht, weil ich sie geknipst hab


----------



## hansa (7. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen etwas bessere Fotos von männlichen Feuerlibellen und dem Südlichen Blaupfeil im Garten zu machen, die Weibchen haben sich geniert und nie stillgehalten.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Entdeckung von heute Nachmittag! Normal hab ich immer nur kleine Libellen, aber die scheint eine größere Art zu sein. Ist die normal geschlüpft? Die Puppe sieht so "vollständig" aus :shock
Was sind diese weißen "Fäden" Am Rücken?


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Suni

Die Libelle ist schon geschlüpft. Am "Rücken" hängen weiße Fäden, die Tracheen heraus. Ein Puppe ist das eigentlich nicht. Es wird nur eine kurze Puppenruhe in der letzten Larvenhülle abgehalten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Conny (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Suni,

das, was du fotografiert hast nennt man Exuvie oder Häutungshemd.
Ich habe dir ein Bild angehängt von einem Libellenschlupf.
Direkt am Stängel hängt eine alte Exuvie, daran hat sich die Libellenlarve geklammert und nun gerade schlüpft die Vieflecklibelle.
Deine Exuvie sieht nach Großlibelle aus.
 

@all schöne Bilder sind wieder zusammengekommen


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke! Ich werd mir "Exuvie" nie merken  So eine große Libelle hatte ich noch nie, aber leider dürfte sie auch weggeflogen sein - gesehen hab ich sie nämlich nicht. Schade.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Conny,

ist ja ein geniales Bild


----------



## Conny (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Suni,

das ist normal, dass __ Großlibellen erst einmal unterwegs sind. Weibchen kommen nur zur Paarung und Eibablage an den Teich,
Männchen patroulieren am Gewässer, wenn sie ausgereift sind.
Die HP Libellenwissen von Andreas beantwortet viele Fragen 

@Elschen


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo Suni,
> 
> das ist normal, dass __ Großlibellen erst einmal unterwegs sind. Weibchen kommen nur zur Paarung und Eibablage an den Teich,
> Männchen patroulieren am Gewässer, wenn sie ausgereift sind.



Mein Teich steht ja im vierten Stock, da bleiben alle Libellen nur für kurze Zeit, die kleinen seh ich aber wenigstens ein paar Tage lang. Na, macht ja nichts, sie wird sich sicher ein schönes Plätzchen in der Natur aussuchen.



Conny schrieb:


> Die HP Libellenwissen von Andreas beantwortet viele Fragen



Tolle Seite, danke!


----------



## eurasier (12. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

heute hatte ich das wahnsinnig große Glück, bei einer "Libellengeburt" dabei zu sein  Kaum zu glauben, dass diese (Bild 5) kurz vorher noch in ihrer Hülle steckte. Wenn man genau hinsieht, lacht sie sogar, scheint eine Diva zu sein  (btw: kennt jemand die Libellenart?) Kaum ein Jahr alt, und der Teich wird immer interessanter 

Herzliche Grüße

Stefan


----------



## hansa (12. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Super Bilder Conny und Stefan! 
Tippe auf __ Plattbauchlibelle (Libellula depressa).


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (13. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



eurasier schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
> 
> heute hatte ich das wahnsinnig große Glück, bei einer "Libellengeburt" dabei zu sein  Kaum zu glauben, dass diese (Bild 5) kurz vorher noch in ihrer Hülle steckte. Wenn man genau hinsieht, lacht sie sogar, scheint eine Diva zu sein  (btw: kennt jemand die Libellenart?) Kaum ein Jahr alt, und der Teich wird immer interessanter
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan, 

es ist eine Heidelibelle, die sich in dem Stadium auf Fotos noch nicht sicher bestimmen lässt. In Frage kommen die Blutrote, die Große und die __ Gemeine Heidelibelle. Die Anderen __ Heidelibellen-Arten kann ich ausschließen. 

LG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (13. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Entdeckung von heute Nachmittag! Normal hab ich immer nur kleine Libellen, aber die scheint eine größere Art zu sein. Ist die normal geschlüpft? Die Puppe sieht so "vollständig" aus :shock
> Was sind diese weißen "Fäden" Am Rücken?



Hallo Suni, 

an deinem Teich ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Heidelibelle geschlüpft. Die Exuvien dieser Gattung sehen sich allerdings zu ähnlich, um sie bis zur Art bestimmen zu können. Dazu müsste ich die Exuvie in der Hand halten. 
Die Frage zu den weißen Fäden wurde bereits beantwortet, falls du mehr darüber erfahren möchtest: Tracheenatmung - Gasaustausch von Libellen und deren Larven


LG Andreas


----------



## minotaurus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Moin Moin,

ich habe vorhin nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich dieses Exemplar einer Großlibelle bei uns 
am Teich gesehen habe, seit der Teich immer klarer wird, zeigen sich auch immer mehr 
größere Libellen.

Ich weiß leider nicht, was es für eine Libelle ist (habe mich bisher nicht damit 
beschäftigt) 

Aufgenommen habe ich sie im innern unseres Katzenfreilaufes (die Terrasse ist Katzensicher 
gemacht worden).

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



minotaurus schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe vorhin nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich dieses Exemplar einer Großlibelle bei uns
> am Teich gesehen habe, seit der Teich immer klarer wird, zeigen sich auch immer mehr
> ...



Moin Heiko, 

ein typischer Teichbewohner, der hier in diesem Thread schon mehrfach eingestellt und bestimmt wurde. Die Libelle des Jahres 2012 heißt __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer und diese zeigst du hier. Es ist ein Weibchen und hört auf den wissenschaftlichen Namen, Aeshna cyanea.


LG Andreas


----------



## minotaurus (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Andreas,

ich hatte mir zwar den Thread hier durchgelesen und auch versucht auf die Schnelle 
herauszufinden um was es sich handelt, aber jetzt weiß ich es zu 100%...thx

Nun warte ich gespannt, ob sich in den nächsten Jahren noch weitere Libellen dieser Größe 
hier zeigen und evtl. auch Eier ablegen, denn kleinere (siehe Bilder) sind ja bereits 
ausgewachsen und wieder selbst auf dem Hochzeitsflug....

Können die vorhandenen __ Frösche (Bild drei) den schlüpfenden Libellen eigentlich gefährlich 
werden, da diese ja nicht wegfliegen können?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Conny (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Heiko,

wenn dein Gartenteich schon Libellen beherbergt, werden jedes Jahr neue Arten hinzukommen. Bei uns sind es nach 8 Jahren 12 Arten.
Es herrscht ein Fressen und Gefressen werden innerhalb und außerhalb des Teiches. Große Libellen fressen kleine Libellen, Libellenlarven fressen kleine Fische, große Fische fressen Libellenlarven.
Der größte Feind außerhalb des Teiches sind Singvögel, die gerade ihre Brut füttern. Amseln und Spatzen jagen Kaulquappen, Libellen jeder Größe, alles.
So ist die Natur nunmal.


----------



## minotaurus (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Conny,

ich will Mutter Natur ja auch nicht ins Handwerk fuschen, ich fände es halt nur schade, wenn 
sich ein "bequem" wartender Frosch eine so junge Libelle schnappt, nachdem diese sich 
gerade erst mühsam aus ihrer Puppe geschält hat. :evil

Das was Du beschreibst, ist genau das, warum ich einen Teich haben wollte um es dann 
beobachten zu können.

Bin immo eh dabei und hole mir hier Tipps und Anregungen, die ich dann im nächsten Jahr 
bei Teich Nr. 2 umsetzen möchte.

Muss jetzt nur warten, bis die Kartoffeln geerntet sind, dann kann ich zumindest schonmal 
grob anfangen..... 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Bachstelze M (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, leider kein Sommer in Sicht!

bei uns laufen die Libellenlarven mittlerweile "meilenweit" um einen trocken Platz zum schlüpfen zu finden. Bei uns hat dieses Exemplar etwa 4 Meter Terrasse überquert und ist anschließend noch ca. 1,50m die Hauswand hochgeklettert (überdacht von einem Sonnensegel) - keine Ahnung wie lange das gedauert hat 


 




Als ich sie entdeckt habe, war sie noch am "trocknen"
LG Moni


----------



## StefanBO (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,


Bachstelze M schrieb:


> bei uns laufen die Libellenlarven mittlerweile "meilenweit" um einen trocken Platz zum schlüpfen zu finden.


da scheinen wir hier ja robustere Exemplare zu haben 

Freitag Abend habe ich eine geschlüpfte Libelle entdeckt. Samstag hatte es fast nur geregnet. Heute (Sonntag) vormittag sah sie dann so wie auf dem Foto aus. Am Nachmittag war sie dann "verschwunden".

Aber auch in den Vorjahren bei trockenem und sonnigen Wetter ist mir schon  aufgefallen, dass die frisch geschlüpften Imagos der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer zwei bis drei Tage mehr oder weniger regungslos an der gleichen Stelle verharren. Ist das immer so?


----------



## käptniglo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

bei den schönen fotos traut man sich ja kaum seine eigenen "werke" hochzuladen. weil ich heute aber grad drei anscheinend frisch geschlüpfte exemplare abgelichtet habe, tue ich es trotzdem.

guido


----------



## maga_graz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Eine Libellenlarve hätt ich in meinem Tümpel noch nicht gesehen. Aber es muss sie wohl geben:
   

Das Resultat dazu hab ich auch erwischt (naja... obs zu einer der Hüllen gehört ... dfür leg ich nicht die Hand ins Feuer)
 

PS: Gestern ist mir ein ungewöhnliches Exemplar vor den Füßen rumgeflogen. Leider war ich zu langsam, um ein Bild zu machen: relativ groß und blau schillernd, rundum, auch die Flügel. Aus der Entfernung hab ichs für nen __ Schillerfalter gehalten. Reicht das, um das Viecherl bestimmen zu können oder gibts mehrer blaue Libellen?


----------



## bilderzaehler (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



maga_graz schrieb:


> PS: Gestern ist mir ein ungewöhnliches Exemplar vor den Füßen rumgeflogen. Leider war ich zu langsam, um ein Bild zu machen: relativ groß und blau schillernd, rundum, auch die Flügel. Aus der Entfernung hab ichs für nen __ Schillerfalter gehalten. Reicht das, um das Viecherl bestimmen zu können oder gibts mehrer blaue Libellen?



Vielleicht eine männliche Prachtlibelle?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prachtlibellen[/URL

 Thomas]


----------



## maga_graz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke, das kommt gut hin!


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Martin,

meinst du so eine 





wenn ja, dann ist es eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx virgo)


----------



## maga_graz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

das Blau kommt hin, allerdings waren die Flügel komplett durchgefärbt...


----------



## pema (19. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

eine frischgeschlüpfte und noch durchsichtige Adonislibelle.
petra


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt jemand diese Schönheiten hier?

lg Ina


----------



## gappakoenig (19. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

@Petra,

Dein schönes Foto dokumentiert mit seinem Licht und den Farben sehr schön die Zerbrechlichkeit dieser noch jungen Libelle!

@ Ina,

das zweite Bild ist m.E. eine Hufeisen-Azurjungfer und das dritte Bild könnte eine Große __ Pechlibelle sein. Das erste Bild scheint eine der vielen  Segellibellen zu sein - vielleicht das Weibchen einer Großen Heidelibelle. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.

Sicher bin ich mir aber bei den Granataugen, die einem im Makro erst richtig auffallen.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## pema (20. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke schön.

petra


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Gerd!
Danke für die Hinweise! Aber meine hatte keine roten Augen, hab das Bild nochmal vergrößert....
hier hab ich noch eines von gestern, wohl eine Blaugrüne Mosaikjngfer, frisch geschlüpft (bis zum Ausbreiten der Flügel konnte ich aber wegen eines Termins nicht mehr warten, und am Abend war sie weg )

lg Ina


----------



## gappakoenig (21. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina,

die  3 Granataugen haben nichts mit Deinen fotografierten Libellen zu tun. Es sind neue Fotos von mir, von denen ich die Namen sicher weiß und die ich neu eingestellt habe. Habe mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

ach, und ich dachte doch, weil die ja von der färbung wie die auf meinem dritten foto aussieht (die __ pechlibelle?)

lg ina


----------



## jenso (22. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Während eines Spaziergangs sind uns diese beiden vor die Linse geschlüpft. Leider nicht an unserem Teich aber dennoch schön anzuschauen.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen!

heut hat sich mal eine ganz frech auf meinem knie niedergelassen, um dort in aller seelenruhe eine fliege zu verspeisen.....

lg ina


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Immer wieder schön anzusehen.


----------



## minotaurus (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

kurz in der Mittagspause nach Hause und in den Garten, dort durfte ich dann dieses 
Schauspiel beobachten.

Sind Libellen übrigens auch wie __ Frösche so heimatteichverbunden, dass sie dort für 
Nachwuchs sorgen, wo sie selbst aufgewachsen sind?

Dies nur als Frage, weil ich meine dass dies zumindest die gleiche Art ist, die ich vor ein 
paar Tagen beim schlüpfen beobachten konnte.

Bild 1 war der Grund die Kamera zu holen, 
Bild 2 da dachte ich schon okay nun legt Sie die Eier ab...
Bild 3 Uiiii nun geht es unterwasser (und das ganze 7 Minuten)
Bild 4 Nun heißt es erstmal trocknen


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer bei der Eiablage...leider die erste, die ich in diesem Jahr gesehen habe. Das Wetter war bisher einfach zu mies

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Wie lang leben Libellenlarven eigentlich im Wasser?


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Unterschiedlich, je nach Art. Die meisten Schlanklibellen nur so um die 3 Monate, bei den Mosaikjungfern sinds meist 2 Jahre, und dann gibts noch irgendeine Art, die 5 Jahre zur Entwicklung braucht. Weiß ich aber jetzt nicht auswendig. Empfehle dieses Buch hier.


----------



## Hagalaz (26. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Dani danke für den LInk scheint nicht schlecht zu sein.
Mich hat es nur gewundert weil bei mir massenhaft Libellen schlüpfen aber der Teich noch nicht so alt ist...


----------



## rumbalotte (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

sind zwar noch keine, wollen aber mal welche werden


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Henning,

sieht aber eher danach aus, als seien es jetzt schon längst welche
Sind nur noch die leeren Hüllen nach dem Schlüpfen.

petra


----------



## rumbalotte (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

ach so  habe die noch nie bei mir in diesr Grösse gesehen...ok, dann gehe ich nachher mal auf die Suche


----------



## gappakoenig (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

........im Flug durch Dick und Dünn: das Tandem der Blutroten Heidelibelle an unserem Gartenteich.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Elisabeth Säuberli (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Auch ich habe Gäste bei unserem Teich nur welche Art es genau ist kann ich leider nicht sagen  die Libelle ist auf meinem Profilbild zu sehen


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Elisabeth Säuberli schrieb:


> Auch ich habe Gäste bei unserem Teich nur welche Art es genau ist kann ich leider nicht sagen  die Libelle ist auf meinem Profilbild zu sehen



Hallo Lissi, 

eine unserer bekanntesten Libellenarten! Pyrrhosoma nymphula - __ Frühe Adonislibelle.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



minotaurus schrieb:


> kurz in der Mittagspause nach Hause und in den Garten, dort durfte ich dann dieses
> Schauspiel beobachten.
> 
> Sind Libellen übrigens auch wie __ Frösche so heimatteichverbunden, dass sie dort für
> ...



Nein, Libellen sind ständig auf der Suche neue Gewässer zu besiedeln. Wenn der Teich an dem sie sich entwickelt haben aber passt, dann bleiben auch welche. 

Übrigens sehr interessant die Fotos der Eiablage von Lestes sponsa.


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> meinst du so eine
> 
> ...




ähm, du zeigst eine Gebänderte Prachtlibelle :__ nase


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bei mir wieder eine neue Art fotografieren können... kennt sie jemand?

lg Ina


----------



## Elisabeth Säuberli (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Andreas Th. Hein schrieb:


> Hallo Lissi,
> 
> eine unserer bekanntesten Libellenarten! Pyrrhosoma nymphula - __ Frühe Adonislibelle.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Danke Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Ina,

zuerst dacht ich an die __ Feuerlibelle, aber diese hat einen ähnlich platten Hinterleib wie der __ Plattbauch

Wird das Männchen von ner blutrote Heidelibelle, __ gemeine Heidelibelle oder __ große Heidelibelle sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladiator (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Das mit den Libellen ist ja ne sache...

hab wiedermal ne Libelle wo es nicht überlebt 

naja ich denke die meisten libellen wo es nicht schaffen sieht man nicht.


sie hat die flügel wirklich nicht grad richtig, viele falten, und ist mit dem hinterleib noch ein wenig in der Larvenhaut..


schade


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke, Frank!

die drei von Dir vermuteten Arten habe ich mal gegoogelt, es ist wirklich sehr schwer zu sagen. Ich tendiere zur Großen Heidelibelle...
lg Ina


----------



## Conny (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina,

Merkmale zur Unterscheidung sind in diesem Fall der Augenstrich, die Beinschienen mit hellem Strich und die Verdickung des Hinterleibes, 
dann komme ich auf eine männliche __ Gemeine Heidelibelle.
Ich muss auch immer wieder nachlesen 
und bin nicht sattelfest.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Conny!

Danke für den Tipp! Ich dachte vielmehr, dass die auf dem ersten Foto im Beitrag 155 vielleicht die __ Gemeine Heidelibelle ist und diese hier die __ Große Heidelibelle...zumindest wenn man sich die Fotos auf www.Libellen.Jochen.de ansieht..
Wie sie auch immer heißen mögen, ich find esie wunderschön!

lg Ina


----------



## Conny (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Ina,

hm, vll versuchst du es nochmal mit der Seite Libellenwissen von Andreas. 
ImA eine der besten HPs mit Bildern im WWW.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke Conny!
Diese Seite habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, hat mir auch schon bei der Bestimmung geholfen! Bei manchen Libellen finde ich aber trotzdem nicht mit Sicherheit die richtige Zurodnung, so wie bei den eben genannten gelben und roten. trotzdem sehr schön gestaltete Webseiten!

Lg Ina


----------



## kleinefische (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
wir hatten heute auch geflügelten Besuch am Teich...
Grüße von hier
Sabine


----------



## kleinefische (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

...und noch ein ganz hübsches Exemplar....


----------



## pema (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen, 

eine Schönheit im Gegenlicht.
(Leider konnte ich sie nicht genau bestimmen: Blaupfeilmädchen oder Heidelibelle)

petra


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Jeden Tag sitzen sie am Glänzenden __ Laichkraut:


----------



## ina1912 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen!

hier mal wieder ein paar Libellenbilder aus dem Havelland: das eine müsste eine Schwarze Heidelibelle sein, das andere ist wohl eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, die gerade Eier im Kunstrasen ablegt....

lg Ina


----------



## Maedly (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

ist diese Raupe/Puppe eine "werdende Libelle"?
Beste Grüße
Meadly


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern Abend meine erste Libelle für dieses Jahr gekipst.
> Ich tue mich schwer mit der Bestimmung, vielleicht kann ja einer der "Kenner" hier einen Tipp geben.



 ein tolles Foto!!!!!  mich würde die kamera und das objeltiv interessieren.


----------



## pema (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

schau mir in die Augen, Kleines

petra


----------



## Garfield (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Suskoi ,

ist ne Canon 600D mit 100mm Canon Makro-Objektiv.
Ist zwar ganz schön teuer , das Ding, aber man wird nur einmal 50. 
Und macht irre schöne Bilder, wenn man nahe genug ran kommt.

@Meadly 
Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Libelle, eher wohl Schmetterling.
Libellenlarven leben im Wasser ( sehen auch anders aus ) und kommen zur Metamorphose raus.


----------



## kleinefische (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Pema,

 Tolle Bilder!!

Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus Maedly

Nein, das ist eine Raupe und keine Libellenlarve ...

Ach ja ...

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## pema (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
Herr und Frau '__ Gemeine Heidelibelle' - kurz bevor sie für die nächste Generation in meinem Teich gesorgt haben
Die Flugbilder von der Paarung sind - wie immer bei mir - völlig in die Hose gegangen.

petra


----------



## gappakoenig (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Petra,

Deine Libellenbilder gefallen mir!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## pema (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Danke schön

petra


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi mein Teich ist ja noch jung, aber ich hab auch schon welche. 
Aber welche das sind :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Maedly,

das auf dem Foto ist die Raupe von einem __ Weinschwärmer

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus

@ Petra:  ... du hast ist eine __ Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum) abgelichtet

Ebenfalls eine Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum) von mir.

     

Alle Bilder von Gestern und mit dem Panasonic 100-300er abgelichtet.

Das Erste ist Freihand, die anderen Beiden vom Stativ.


----------



## pema (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Helmut,
'groß' hört sich auch besser an als 'gemein'
petra


----------



## Känguruh (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

N´abend.

Bei uns sind sie heute auch wieder geflogen; aber fotografieren kann man sie im Sitzen besser.
Frühe Heidelibelle (Sympetrum fonscolombei). 
Freihand und deshalb unscharf

schönen Abend
Achim


----------



## pema (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
ist zwar keine Libelle, aber kommt an meinen Teich fast häufiger vor als die Libellen. Eine Vespa crabro germana - also eine __ Hornisse.
Komischerweise habe ich immer noch ziemlichen Respekt vor diesen Fliegern - obwohl sie wesentlich zurückhaltender sind als z.B. __ Wespen - deshalb habe ich mich nicht ganz so nah drangetraut
Interessant ist, dass es diese spezielle Art eigentlich vorwiegend südlich des Mittelgebirges gibt, nunja...im Ruhrpott ist es eben auch ganz schön
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Petra,

die tun nix, die wollen nur spielen

ich hab mich vor 3 Jahren frühmorgens schon mal mit nackten Hintern auf ein Exemplar in Bett gesetzt, fand die __ Hornisse aber natürlich net so doll und hat zugestochen. 
Der Stich tat zwar im ersten Moment etwas mehr weh als ein __ Wespen/Bienenstich, schwoll aber nicht so an

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal wieder ein Bild.
Leider komme ich z.Z. kaum zum Fotografieren.
Freihand, 5% Beschnitt, Iso 160, Blende 8, 1/180
__ Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum) männlich, meine Lieblingslibelle


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Känguruh schrieb:


> N´abend.
> 
> Bei uns sind sie heute auch wieder geflogen; aber fotografieren kann man sie im Sitzen besser.
> Frühe Heidelibelle (Sympetrum fonscolombei).
> ...



Hallo Achim, 

du zeigst ein noch jugendliches Männchen Sympetrum striolatum (__ Große Heidelibelle).

VG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



HAnniGAP schrieb:


> Hi mein Teich ist ja noch jung, aber ich hab auch schon welche.
> Aber welche das sind :?



Hallo Anni, 

Auf Bild 1 zeigst du eine weibliche Große __ Pechlibelle (Ischnura elegans). Auf den anderen beiden Aufnahmen ist lediglich zu erkennen, dass es sich um Larven aus der Familie der Edelibellen (Aeshnidae) handelt. Da du einen noch jungen Teich hast, vermute ich hier ganz stark eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, was aber alles andere als sicher ist.

LG Andreas


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 'groß' hört sich auch besser an als 'gemein'
> petra



Hallo Petra, 

außerdem ist da kein Weibchen dabei. Das 3. Foto zeigt ein noch jugendliches Männchen, welches du vermutlich anhand der Farbe für ein Weibchen gehalten hast. 
Die Farben sind kein gutes Merkmal zur Bestimmung einer Art oder des Geschlechts!

LG Andreas


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Andreas,
ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, weil ich kurz nach der Aufnahme der Fotos ein Tandem und ein Mädel bei der Eiablage gesehen hatte. 
Aber danke für den Hinweis.
petra


----------



## Conny (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

einmal Makros immer Makros.
Heute habe ich das Männchen der Aeshna cyanea - __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer auf seinem täglichen Patrouillenflug erwischt.
Freihand eine schwere Aufgabe.


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Conny,
sehr schön

petra


----------



## Garfield (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi,

toll, das vesuche ich schon seit Tagen, habs noch nicht so gut hinbekommen.
Was für ne Brennweite benutzt du da ?


----------



## HAnniGAP (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Ja ein Männchen der Aeshna cyanea - __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist heute morgen eine gute halbe Stunde über meinen Teich auf und ab geflogen. Meine Handyfotos sind natürlich nicht so toll. Aber man kann ihn erkennen.


----------



## gappakoenig (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Tolle Libellen-Flugbilder! 

Ich habe ein auch Männchen der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer im Landeanflug auf unsere Trockenmauer erwischt.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Conny (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

heute abend habe ich Muskelkater von dem ungewohnten Gewicht 
Freut mich, dass es euch  gefällt.
Die Metadaten: Canon 40D, Canon 100-400/L bei 400mm, Blende 6.3, ISO 360, 1/400, 3% Beschnitt als RAW aufgenommen.
@Anni das wäre schlimm, wenn es da keine Unterschiede gäbe


----------



## gappakoenig (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Conny, 

wie hast Du mit dem Tele bei der Libelle im Flug scharfgestellt? Manuell und gewartet, bis sie in die richtige Position flog? Oder verharrte die Libelle mal an einer Stelle solange, das der Autofokus scharfstellen konnte? 

Gute Nacht!

Gerd


----------



## Conny (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Gerd,

der AF vom 100-400 ist leider sehr lahm.
Ich habe Verschiedenes ausprobiert, manuell vorfokusiert, etwas in der Nähe anfokusiert.
Auch habe ich Tv und AV getestet. Heute werde ich mit der 5DII einmal probieren, auch vom Stativ mit losem Kugelkopf.
WENN die Akteure Lust haben dazu


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

wow! super erwischt, Conny!!!


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> Tolle Libellen-Flugbilder!
> 
> Ich habe ein auch Männchen der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer im Landeanflug auf unsere Trockenmauer erwischt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerd, 

tolle Flugbilder, der Aussage schließe ich mich gern an. 

Dein nächster Satz aber sollte sicher so lauten: "ich habe ein Männchen der Herbst-Mosaikjungfer im Landeanflug auf unsere Trockenmauer erwischt 

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## gappakoenig (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Andreas,

ich danke Dir sehr für die richtige Artbestimmung meiner Libelle. Ich muß ehrlich gestehen, daß ich auf den ersten Blick nicht auf Herbst-Mosaikjungfer gekommen bin. 
Die einzelnen Unterscheidungsmerkmale der beiden in Frage kommenden Mosaikjungfern habe ich mir jetzt mit Hilfe Deiner Internetseite (hätte ich schon früher machen sollen) eingeprägt, denn obwohl ich mich jetzt schon länger mit Libellen beschäftige, tue ich mich immer noch schwer bei der Bestimmung mancher Arten. Sie sehen sich auf den ersten Blick oft so ähnlich.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus

Schöne Flugbilder ...

Habe heute eine __ Große Heidelibelle im Flug ablichten können ...


----------



## HannesDerZweite (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo
Bin mir nicht sicher, ist das die  Gebänderte Heidelibelle?


Gruß aus Osttirol


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Servus Hannes

 ist eine Gebänderte Heidelibelle

Und Herzlich Willkommen ...


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Moin moin,

bei mir war grad eine Libelle zu Besuch die an meinem Teich sonst recht selten ist. Eine ganze geschlagene Stunde hat sie an meinem Teich verbracht und so ziemlich in jede Ecke ihren Schwanz (falss man das so sagt) reingesteckt. Echt toll solche grossen Libellen zu beobachten. Hatte eigentlich ein Video gedreht, aber das ist mit 500mb etwas zu gross fürs hochladen. Also habe ich ein paar Bilder aus dem Video genommen.

Ich finde die so schön das ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten will. Leider ist mir die Art nicht bekannt :?.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

diese sauste rum wie wild geworden...
Geduld, und nochmals Geduld... bis es endlich ein Bild gab


----------



## Conny (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

@Eva-Maria es ist nicht einfach ein Männchen einer Edellibelle auf Patrouille zu fotografieren
@ Gartenfreund diese Dame einer Edellibelle hat bei dir ihre Eier abgelegt

 

Das ist mein diesjähriger Lieblings-Libellenmann __ Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum), er hat ganz eigene Vorstellungen wie ein Bild auszusehen hat.
Freihand quasi aus der Hüfte geschossen


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Ich finde die so schön das ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten will. Leider ist mir die Art nicht bekannt :?.



Hallo Gartenfreund, 

du meinst du hast an deinem Teich bisher keine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer gesehen? Dann wird es aber Zeit. Es handelt sich um eine der ersten Arten ,die neu entstandene Gewässer besiedeln und an fast jedem Teich zu finden sind. Die Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist ein echter Vagabund! und ständig auf der Suche nach einem neu zu besiedelnden Gewässer, wobei Larven auch schon mal in Regentonnen gefunden werden können.

LG Andreas


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Andreas Th. Hein schrieb:


> Hallo Gartenfreund,
> 
> du meinst du hast an deinem Teich bisher keine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer gesehen? Dann wird es aber Zeit. Es handelt sich um eine der ersten Arten ,die neu entstandene Gewässer besiedeln und an fast jedem Teich zu finden sind. Die Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist ein echter Vagabund! und ständig auf der Suche nach einem neu zu besiedelnden Gewässer, wobei Larven auch schon mal in Regentonnen gefunden werden können.
> 
> LG Andreas



Hi Andreas,

die Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer war schon häufiger da, aber nur für 1-2min und gelandet war sie sonst auch nie. Zumindest habe ich das nicht festgestellt. Gestern habe ich das erste mal dabei erwischt wie sie gelandet ist und ihren Hinterkeib überall rein gesteckt hat und eine sehr lange Zeit an meinem Teich war.

Die "gewöhnlichen kleinen" Libellen ob blaue, grüne, rote finden sich hier an meinem Teich zu Haufen, aber die Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist doch schon etwas seltener.


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi

 Nach einem  (bei mir) ziemlich libellenarmen Sommer, sind die __ Heidelibellen wieder in gewohnter Zahl zur Stelle. Eine saß mir besonders geduldig Modell.


----------



## pema (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
nach all den schönen Libellenflugbildern mal meine Interpretation des Themas
Wenigstens ein Foto des Schattens einer fliegenden Mosaikjungfer 

petra


----------



## Conny (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

gestern habe ich das erste Mal eine Schwarze Heidelibelle-männlich gesehen. Ich war hin und weg.
 

@Petra dafür gibt es einen Sonderpunkt für das witzigste Bild, klasse Idee
@Gartenfreund du musst die Antworten schon genauer lesen, die Männer patroullieren die Frauen legen die Eier, und das sind ganz unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen


----------



## HAnniGAP (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi ich bin´s die Libelle aus Anni´s Teich. So kantet ihr mich ja schon. 

 

Heute, an einem recht windigen Früh-Herbsttag, bin ich mal eben geschlüpft. 

 
 
 

Wie immer nur Handyfotos. Die guten Bilder überlass ich den Profis. __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. :?


----------



## jenso (2. Sep. 2012)

Auf dem Handy sehen Hanyfotos toll aus. Ich bin auch kein Libellenexperte aber für die Blaugrüne stimme ich auch.

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## pema (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Libellenlarventaxi  im Wasserglas.
Der kleine Passagier war ungef. 1,5mm groß...ich nehme mal an, eine Junglarve aus diesem Jahr.
petra


----------



## Garfield (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

habe am WE wieder mal einige Fotos gemacht.
Die Heidejungfer hatte eine Fluchdistanz von vielleicht mal 20 cm, da fotografiert man gerne
Die Bilder von der Mosaikjungfer sind leider ein bischen unscharf, aber die wollte einfach nicht stillhalten.


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Moin,

bisher noch nicht bei uns gesehen - hoffentlich findet sich noch ein Partner:


----------



## Conny (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

Libellen sind immer noch meine Lieblingsmotive
 

@Elschen wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das eine männliche Gemeine Weidenjungfer (Chalcolestes viridis) (s.o.) , sie brauchen Zweige, die über das Wasser ragen für ihre Eier. Eine passende Dame kommt sicher noch vorbei 
@ Jeannot da deine Libelle kein schwarzen Beine hat und der Augenstrich waagrecht geht, denke ich es ist eine __ Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum)


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Conny,

ja, das paßt. Aber dann wird sie wohl weiter ziehen. Die passenden Zweige kann ich ihr nicht bieten.


----------



## Gunnar (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

...gestern Nachmittag bei uns am Teich mit Oly OMD mit dem 40-150er
Blendenvorwahl:A -150mm-5,6-1/1000s
....muß noch üben!!!, aber endlich mal im Flug erwischt...mit dem __ Schilf im Hintergrund!!


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Heute endlich einmal mit Zwischenringen probiert, immer noch Freihand.
 

Und ein Ausschnitt davon, so gewählt das die Pixel gerade noch nicht stören:


----------



## elkop (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

hallo teichianer,
heute habe ich eine begebenheit beobachtet, die ich nicht ganz einordnen kann.
eine ziemlich zarte mosaikjungfer, die ich schon einige tage an meinem teichlein beobachten kann, hat heute wieder einmal versucht, ihre eier abzulegen. als sie grad zugange war, stürzte sich plötzlich wie aus dem nichts und mit rasender geschwindigkeit eine größere heidelibelle auf sie, packte sie und flog mit ihr weg. ich habe mich richtig erschrocken .
nun frage ich mich, war das ein überfall oder hatte das mit einem paarungsritual zu tun? ich konnte nirgends so wirklich herausfinden, ob sich mosaikjungfern um diese zeit noch paaren. libellenkenner werden da sicher bescheid wissen.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

hallo elke!

da war eine fress-attacke..

lg ina


----------



## Gunnar (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Moin Peter.

Super Foto...da kommen ne Menge Details raus!! Sag mal, welches Linse hast du da benutzt??

Die Beobachtung von Elke kann ich nur bestätigen, allerdings hat bei uns am Teich eine Heidelibelle die andere Heidelibelle im Flug gepackt....sausten mit Karacho ins __ Schilf und von dort in blitzschnelle zu den __ Tannen in beträchtliche Höhe von ca. 10-12metern....dann waren beide verschwunden. Tippe auch auf eine Freßattacke.
 Das konnte ich vermehrt am letzten Wochenende und gestern Abend beobachten. Leider war das Licht gestern nach der Arbeit nicht mehr so besonders um noch weitere Fotos zu machen.
...und ab morgen sind die Wetteraussichten bei uns ja sehr bescheiden!!


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Moin Peter.
> 
> Super Foto...da kommen ne Menge Details raus!! Sag mal, welches Linse hast du da benutzt??



Da sind die EXIF's irgendwo auf der Strecke geblieben. 

Es ist mein Tamron 70-300mm VC USD mit zwei Zwischenringen 13+21mm an einer EOS550, frei Hand 1/400 Sek. bei _f _/ 4,5, die Brennweite betrug 135 mm. Frei Hand geht nur wegen dem legendären Stabi des Objektives.

Es wird Zeit das ich ein Stativ verwende, dann aber muss der Stabi aus, evtl. sogar manueller Fokus und Spiegelvorauslösung plus Funkauslöser, da kommt dann noch mehr an Details.

Ich habe aber kaum längerwährende 'Sitzungen' der Libellen, ich stürze immer Freihand den fliegenden Libellen hinterher (sehr zum Gaudi der Nachbarin), das obige Foto war eines der wenigen von sich ausruhenden Tieren.

Hier ein weiteres mit EXIF-Daten:


----------



## Gunnar (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Es ist mein Tamron 70-300mm VC USD mit zwei Zwischenringen 13+21mm an einer EOS550, frei Hand 1/400 Sek. bei _f _/ 4,5, die Brennweite betrug 135 mm. Frei Hand geht nur wegen dem legendären Stabi des Objektives.Es wird Zeit das ich ein Stativ verwende, dann aber muss der Stabi aus, evtl. sogar manueller Fokus und Spiegelvorauslösung plus Funkauslöser, da kommt dann noch mehr an Details.Ich habe aber kaum längerwährende 'Sitzungen' der Libellen, ich stürze immer Freihand den fliegenden Libellen hinterher (sehr zum Gaudi der Nachbarin), das obige Foto war eines der wenigen von sich ausruhenden Tieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 110907



...so,so ein 70-300...danke für die Info.
...bei mir ist das ähnlich mit dem Freihand hinterherstürzen der fliegenden Libellen, allerdings sind bei uns keine Nachbarn in Reichweite, die das beobachten könnten....
...also muß ich noch viel üben mit meinem 40-150 oder dem 12-50, wenn sie schön dicht ran kommen...


----------



## gappakoenig (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

...........hatte dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal eine schwarze Heidelibelle 1 Tag zu Besuch. Unser Teich ist allerdings nicht der richtige Lebensraum für diese Art und sie ist dann nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Ein Libellenexperte erklärte mir, dass diese Art vagabundiere, was immer das auch heißen mag.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



gappakoenig schrieb:


> ...........hatte dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal eine schwarze Heidelibelle 1 Tag zu Besuch.



Hallo Gappakoenig,

das ist ja schon ein 'edles' Foto!

Edel deshalb weil das Schwarz, oder Anthrazit eben so wirkt. Haben die Libellen direkt am Halsansatz alle so einen Haarkranz? Man sieht es erst dann wenn man mit Makroaufnahmen beginnt, merke ich gerade...


----------



## gappakoenig (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo Peter,

ich weiß nicht, ob alle Libellen solch einen Haarkranz haben, aber im Makro sehen manche Libellen doch schon richtig "wuschelig" aus, wie dieser frisch geschlüpfte __ Vierfleck. Das Erkennen der Details im Makro-Foto ist schon umwerfend und läßt einen so schnell nicht mehr los!

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Libellen sind so schön anzusehen, echt tolle Fotos - ich finde schon allein wegen der Libellen sollte man sich einen Teich bauen, wunderschön die Tiere


----------



## gappakoenig (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

.......auch wenn die Temperaturen im Moment ja herbstlich sind, sieht man immer wieder Libellen-Paarungsräder, wie hier das von der Großen Heidelibelle.

V.G.

Gerd


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo alle zusammen,

gestern beim Filter reinigen hab ich sehr viele Libellenlarven gefunden und habe denen geholfen in den Teich zu gelangen, da der Filter nun leer und sauber ist. Ein paar habe ich fotografiert und will sie euch nicht vorenthalten.

Von den großen hier habe ich ca. 40 Stück rausgeholt. Ob es eventuell möglich ist die Art zu bestimmen ?

      




Die folgende groß Libellenlarven war leider nur zweimal vertreten. Höchstwahrscheinlich eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer.

    




Hier sind noch mehrere kleine......fast alle kleinen Libelenlarven habe ich sofort mit den Filterbürsten in den Teich getan und es war echt unglaublich wie viele davon drin waren .

     



Desweiteren habe ich noch unzählige von diesen Insekten im Schlamm gefunden. Kann mir jemand vielleicht den Namen nennen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Gartenfreund,

die kleinen dicken sind Larven von __ Plattbauch oder __ Vierfleck

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Moin,

danke für die Information Frank. Hoffentlich kann ich nächstesn Sommer mal beobachten wie Sie schlüpfen.


Hat denn niemand eine Idee was das für ein stacheliges Insekt auf den Fotos ist?


----------



## StefanBO (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,


Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand eine Idee was das für ein stacheliges Insekt auf den Fotos ist?


ich bin zwar kein Freund von den Laien-Aussagen zur Identifizierung von Tieren, von denen man (ich) keine Ahnung hat - bzw. betrachte diese als mehr oder weniger amüsant - aber wenn du schon wörtlich nach einer "Idee" fragst:

Das ähnelt für mich (ohne Beeinflussung von Fachwissen ) der Larve einer __ Schlammfliege, Sialis lutaria. Siehe: Farbatlas Süßwasserfauna Wirbellose von Karsten Grabow, Foto S. 214
oder WWW/Google, z.B. hier!


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Morgen Stefan,

also deine "Laien-Aussage" zur Identifizierung von Tieren scheint aber den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen haben. Nachdem ich nun etwas geforscht habe über Sialis lutaria, bin ich auch der Meinung das es sich um eine Larve der __ Schlammfliege handelt. 

Für mich ist es immer wichtig/interessant zu wissen welche Tiere/Insekten im Teich Leben.


Danke das du dich rangetraut hast .


----------



## Limnos (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi Gartenfreund

Wenn Dich Teichtiere sehr interessieren, wären für Dich folgende Bücher empfehlenswert:
Kosmos: W. Engelhardt "Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher"  mit Zeichnungen, oder von Ulmer: K. Grabow "Farbatlas Süßwasserfauna Wirbellose" ISBN 3-8001-3145-5 mit Fotos.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Garfield (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo,

habe noch ein paar schöne Libellen im September erwischt.

Vielleicht findet ja jemand raus , wo ich war


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi Gartenfreund
> 
> Wenn Dich Teichtiere sehr interessieren, wären für Dich folgende Bücher empfehlenswert:
> Kosmos: W. Engelhardt "Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher"  mit Zeichnungen, oder von Ulmer: K. Grabow "Farbatlas Süßwasserfauna Wirbellose" ISBN 3-8001-3145-5 mit Fotos.
> ...





Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für den freundlichen Hinweis. Das werde ich mir mal gleich genauer anschauen und auch eins davon bestellen. 

Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) hat mir letztens auch schon ein Buch empfohlen über Fische und zwar von "Ulmer: Steinbachs Naturführer - Süsswasserfische". Das habe ich mir sofort bestellt gehabt und es hat mir schon gute Dienste erwiesen. Danke an Frank nochmal an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hi

Hier eine Heidelibelle (auch wenn man den roten Hinterleib nicht sehen kann) mit bräunlichen Flügeln. Aufnahme wurde aus ca. 4 m  Enfernung mit Tele (KB 720mm) gemacht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Indian Summer mit einem - jetzt doch schon sehr müden - Männchen der blaugünen Mosaikjungfer. Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießend

petra


----------



## danyvet (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

Liebe Libellenfreunde,

ich war im Urlaub auf Asinara, eine Insel vor Sardinien, und habe dort eine Zoologin aus Triest kennengelernt, die seit 6 Jahren Libellen studiert. In wenigen Tagen hab ich viel von ihr lernen können. Wir waren gemeinsam auf Libellensuche und haben dabei sogar einen "Ausländer" entdeckt: Orthetrum trinacria (Langer Blaupfeil) - eine Art, die eigentlich in Afrika daheim ist, aber (bedingt durch den Klimawandel?) langsam auch die südeuropäischen Länder am Mittelmeer erobert. Über den Fund dieser Libelle war die Libellenliebhaberin so außer sich. Ich glaube, am liebsten hätte sie ihn geküsst 
Das Foto mit der Beute entstand 10 Minuten, nachdem wir ihn wieder freigelassen hatten. Es ist ihm also nix passiert 

     

Weiters fanden wir noch: 
Aeshna mixta (Herbstmosaikjungfer)

Weibchen        Männchen   

Crocothemis erythraea (__ Feuerlibelle)   

Leider hatte ich nur mein Tele mit und nicht das Makroobjektiv, weshalb die Aufnahmen nicht so toll sind, wie sie hätten sein können...


----------



## gappakoenig (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen 2012*

.....eine Levadawanderung auf Madeira vor ein paar Tagen machte es möglich: Fotos von __ Königslibelle _Anax imperator_ und  Madeira-Heidelibelle _Sympetrum nigrifemur_.

_Sympetrum nigrifemur_ ist erheblich größer, als unsere heimischen __ Heidelibellen. 

Viele Grüße 

Gerd


----------

